# Buffalo HD



## EaglePC

I Hate Antennas

any word on the rest of buffalo,new york in HD 2,7 and 29 only so far....

Local Channels Availability
Yes! Local channels are available in your area: Buffalo NY 14009 We have provided a complete list of local stations and channel numbers below. 


Get a Package with Local ChannelsIt's easy to add local channels to your DIRECTV® programming package. 

Order Now 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

High-definition (HD) local channels from DIRECTV are also available in your area. To receive them you will need an HD system 

Available ChannelsNetwork Affiliate Local Channel # 3-Digit Channel #
(older receivers) HD Channel 
NBC WGRZ 2 2 
CBS WIVB 4 
ABC WKBW 7 7 
PBS WNED 17 
CW WNLO 23 
FOX WUTV 29 29 
MNT WNYO 49 
ION ION 51


----------



## Cholly

:shrug: :scratch:


----------



## Steve Mehs

DirecTV is having a spat with LIN, the owners of channels 4 and 23, no PBS HD stations are being carried since PBS wants all of this subchannels carried as well, I believe our ION affiliate is just digital not HD and as for 49, do they even have any HD content? Next month I'm getting WNYO-DT on cable, never realized My Network TV had any HD programming.


----------



## EaglePC

Cholly said:


> :shrug: :scratch:


that's me lol

oh well can't win'em all


----------



## Indiana627

Channel 4 is owned by LIN and LIN won't come to terms with D* on an HD retransmit deal. I've been emailing the PR contact listed on the LIN site each week complaining about LIN not letting Directv retransmit their HD signals. So far no response, but they definitely won't respond if I don't email.

Maybe if more people affected by LIN's decision emailed, they might respond or at least forward the emails to the decision makers.

http://www.lintv.com/contact/contact_us.html

Sorry Courtney - I don't blame you but you are the PR contact.

And yes, 49 has HD content (not that I watch it) but most of their original shows are HD.


----------



## EaglePC

this was my email to : [email protected]

Channel 4 should be in HD,I have DirecTV as my provider,DirecTV told me you won't work with them 
to have WIVB Buffalo,NY Ch 4 in HD.
I know many others are writing you on this matter,I know I will be ignored
ThankYou

CW WNLO 23, MNT WNYO 49 ,CBS WIVB 4 
ION ION 51 so these are all lin?


----------



## Indiana627

No, the only LIN stations in Buffalo are 4 and 23. Not sure who owns 49 and 51. D* current plans are to only offer a DMA's "big 4" stations (ABC, CBS, FOX, NBC) in HD as they still have some bandwidth limitations (a few cities do have CW HD on D* I think), so the reason our 23, 49 and 51 are not available in HD on D* is because that's how D* wants it for now.

Also, with an email like that - I wouldn't respond either. If you send her another email, I'd try being a little more polite. Being rude is not going to want to make them help us.


----------



## Steve Mehs

WNYO 49 is owned by Sinclair who owns Fox 29. Just passed their studios today on Whitehaven in Grand Island  All ION affiliates are O&O by Paxon Communications or whatever they call themselves these days.


----------



## EaglePC

i just recieved my email from them:

Our parent company, LIN Television, is currently in negotiations with DirecTV regarding carriage of WIVB-DT. Unfortunately they didn’t finish in time for the HD launch on DirecTV.



Stay tuned, we hope to finalize an agreement soon. By the way, this is not done at the local level. The corporation is dealing with DirecTV.



Thanks for your patience.


----------



## EaglePC

friday aug 11,2007 will the buffalo bills preseason game be in hd anywhere on D..i know it airs on cbs ,cbs no hd here yet.


----------



## Indiana627

EaglePC said:


> friday aug 11,2007 will the buffalo bills preseason game be in hd anywhere on D..i know it airs on cbs ,cbs no hd here yet.


Probably the only way you'll get it in HD is with an antenna. I've heard no update on when WIVB-HD will be on D*.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Those with the self proclaimed sports leader in WNY didn't miss much of a game, but it looked great in HD


----------



## EaglePC

but it looked great in HD 
i went out and bought a 34.99 phillips 50db antenna at walmart got the game in HD ,now i'm trying to figure if i should return it ,only channel i get is CBS


----------



## Steve Mehs

Considering at least 12 of the Bills regular season games will be on 4, plus any playoff games, I'd say keep it.


----------



## EaglePC

is it just where i live why i cannot get other locals like the UHF.s ( pbs,cw23 and so on..)
or i would need to spend a couple hunnder for a good out door antenna i'm up here in wyoming county town of freedom.


----------



## Steve Mehs

I'm about 30 miles north of you on the very Eastern end of Erie county, I have an outdoor antenna from Radio Shack, but haven't had it hooked up in years, a few people I know tried to get OTA HD here and never had much success. I never attempted OTA, just went with cable 18 months ago. I was going to play around with my antenna, but once Time Warner got 29 in HD I lost interest. I would love to have 23 in HD for the new show Reaper, but I’ll probably just watch it on the CW16 in HD from Rochester.


----------



## john13154

EaglePC said:


> is it just where i live why i cannot get other locals like the UHF.s ( pbs,cw23 and so on..)
> or i would need to spend a couple hunnder for a good out door antenna i'm up here in wyoming county town of freedom.


One easy way is to try and pick up ch29 OTA. If you can get that you'll get PBS because their towers are both on Grand Island.


----------



## EaglePC

can't wait for directv ,wonder if i split my cable modem wire to tv if i will get all the locals in HD or you need there cable box also

you see this or it can be a waste of time http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882172011


----------



## Steve Mehs

Probably, but you need a QAM tuner or a TV that has a built in QAM tuner, and then you need to figure out which channel its on. Which Time Warner franchise serves Freedom, TW Buffalo or TW Rochester?


----------



## EaglePC

Sept 4th,2007 no CBSin HD
guess the bills game is on CBS 
i did'nt want to get the nfl sunday ticket


----------



## Steve Mehs

NFL Sunday Ticket will do you no good. Bills games will be blacked out on ST.


----------



## EaglePC

Bills games will be on its a sell out 9/9/07
only thing i don't think CBS WIVB-CH-4 will be in HD yet


----------



## Steve Mehs

Doesn't matter, with any sports subscription package, home team games are blacked out since their available to you locally. Here in Buffalo the Bills, Sabres, Yankees, Mets, Indians and Pirates are our home pro sports teams and are blacked out on their respective season packages.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Steve, not completely true. I get all the Eagles games on NFLST in HD in the Philly DMA.


----------



## Indiana627

Yeah, I would think as long as the Bills home games are sold out in time to lift the normal NFL blackout rule, then you could get them on NFLST since that is the same broadcast you'd get on the local affiliate. In EaglePC's case, this would allow him to watch the game in HD since he can't get the local CBS-HD.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

The HD broadcasts were avail on NFLST last year, even though the SD were blacked out. No idea why.

This whole blackout thing was at the request of local stations, that wanted you to see their local commercials.


----------



## Steve Mehs

Strange that the HD feeds are in the clear, but SD is blacked out. Both feeds should be blacked out, since you can get the game locally but oh well. Is the Bills game in HD today or is WIVB having problems? It's SD here and the audio is staticy. I was going to check out WROC from Rochester, but I'm watching the Yankees game right now. 

Go Broncos!


----------



## lflorack

Steve Mehs said:


> Doesn't matter, with any sports subscription package, home team games are blacked out since their available to you locally. Here in Buffalo the Bills, Sabres, Yankees, Mets, Indians and Pirates are our home pro sports teams and are blacked out on their respective season packages.


Hmmm. Bills were at home today and on NFLST via D* (SD and HD too) as well as our local OTA station here in Rochester -- and we're in the Bills blackout area. I know they sold out but......


----------



## Steve Mehs

Like I said above I don't understand why they're in the clear on ST. For every other sports package, local teams are blacked out.


----------



## WolfClan Dan

Oh how I wish LIN Tv would come to an agreement with Directv. My viewing habits have been altered due to the, in my opinion, unacceptable standard signal.


----------

